# "Hybrid" Holsters



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I've seen a lot of people talk about Comp-tac and Crossbreed holsters, both leather/composite hybrids. The both offer a tuckable IWB holster. As you know from a similar topic I started, I'm looking for a tuckable type holster, and these caught my eye. 

My question is: anyone know about these brands/holsters, as far as quality and comfort. It seems like the plastic would not be as comfortable and concealable as a "pure" leather holster, but I don't know from experience. Do any of you?


----------



## Sarge43 (Apr 13, 2008)

A buddy of mine has a comptac and loves it. Says it's comfortable and doesn't collapse. He likes the way he can adjust it for ride. I haven't worn it though, I'm a leather fan. Sorry this isn't more helpful, just wanted to get the replies started at least. 
Sarge


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I had the CTAC and wore it for over a year. Initially I liked it, but after a couple of months I grew to hate it. The quality was fine but comfort was not. When I wore it long-term, the Kydex would start digging into my side, especially when I was sitting. It also had a tendency to squeak where the leather met the Kydex. I have since switched to a leather holster and am glad I did. It's more comfortable. I can't see going back to a Kydex holster for IWB.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I ditched an all leather holster for the Crossbreed Supertuck. Unlike the CTAC, the Supertuck has a full leather piece that presses against you. The leather backing is actually larger and flatter than most full leather holsters so it is actually more comfortable. The backing piece molds and follows your body instantly while the multi-layer leather ones take months to take shape. The Kydex piece is away from you. It is much thinner than having another layer of leather so you get less overall thickness in the holster. This again translates to more comfort. It's like having just the width of your pistol and one layer of leather tucked in your pants instead of a two or three layers of thick leather wrapped around your pistol, which soon resembles a soda can. 

One more thing I like about the Supertuck is that you can easily trim the leather backing piece or the plastic clips. You can adjust it and customize it to fit you. You make it work for you and not rely on some manufacturer's idea of what fits you.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Giving serious thought to this...

http://kdholsters.com/iwb-defend.php

JW


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

propellerhead said:


> PM sent.


Huh...if you sent one to me, it does not appear I got it.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

propellerhead said:


> I ditched an all leather holster for the Crossbreed Supertuck. Unlike the CTAC, the Supertuck has a full leather piece that presses against you. The leather backing is actually larger and flatter than most full leather holsters so it is actually more comfortable. The backing piece molds and follows your body instantly while the multi-layer leather ones take months to take shape. The Kydex piece is away from you. It is much thinner than having another layer of leather so you get less overall thickness in the holster. This again translates to more comfort. It's like having just the width of your pistol and one layer of leather tucked in your pants instead of a two or three layers of thick leather wrapped around your pistol, which soon resembles a soda can.
> 
> One more thing I like about the Supertuck is that you can easily trim the leather backing piece or the plastic clips. You can adjust it and customize it to fit you. You make it work for you and not rely on some manufacturer's idea of what fits you.


+ 1... I love the crossbreed with my wife's XDsc9, all day comfort. And , believe or not, my j-frame snaps in it like it was made for it,lol. Crossbreed supertuck is well worth the money.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Murdoch said:


> Huh...if you sent one to me, it does not appear I got it.


Sorry. That was directed to JeffWard.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Just making sure.


----------



## Crestliner (May 10, 2008)

*CC*

I'm currently using a Thunderwear holster to CC my SP101. Very comfortable and definitely "deep conceals" your weapon. However, it does have a couple of drawbacks. One is durability. Mine is starting to fray after only 3 months of carry. The other is speed of access. Yeah...if you practice a lot (as I do) you can become pretty proficient at getting to you gun. However, even with practice, a gun (with a hammer such as mine has) can still hang up at a critical moment. Not something you like to think about! So....I'm really considering this Crossbreed holster mentioned above. By altering the way I dress around it, it should be able to eliminate my two previous concerns. I would definitely continue to use the Thunderwear in situations where the threat level is known to be very low.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

*I hope you guys are right.....*

about the Crossbreed Supertuck cause I just ordered one. Propellerhead is a good salesman! All the points he laid out made good sense and I like the ability to adjust the cant and depth of ride features. I was gonna bid on a Milt Sparks Summer Special II on Ebay for a minimum of $95 if it went for the minimum offer so I saved a few bucks. So I'll be writing a reveue on it in a few weeks.


----------

